# Anyone ever practice Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan?



## GetOntheGoodFoot (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey, has anyone practiced Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan or know anything about it? There's a place near me that teaches it and im curious as to what its all about. Id love to build mental and physical strength as well as cardio and conditioning, so im not sure this would be the best fit for me. Still im curious as to the aspects of Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan and heres a link even for the place near me. I hope someone here has practiced it before id love to chat with them.

http://www.grogansmartialarts.com/


----------



## JWLuiza (Sep 21, 2012)

Please don't start multiple threads on same topic, typical new forum poster mistake... I understand you are eager for information. Mod: Can you merge and/or close the 3 threads on this same issue?


----------



## lklawson (Sep 21, 2012)

Let's consolidate the threads:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/105375-Soo-Bahk-Do-Moo-Duk-Kwan

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## GetOntheGoodFoot (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes im sorry, I noticed the Korean forum after the first post and thought it was the proper forum for my question. Wont happen again, do I have to remove the thread or does someone else kill it?


----------



## lklawson (Sep 22, 2012)

It is a good place for it.  No one's upset.

I'm just directing replies to the other thread, that's all.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

